# Поздравим iolka



## akok

Поздравляем!!!
18 лет не каждый год исполняется


----------



## Drongo

akok написал(а):


> 18 лет не каждый год исполняется


Сдал девушку.  А я думал, она намного старше... С совершеннолетием!!! Ура! Ура! Ура! 

*Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой*, с Днём рождения!!! Все пожелания читай ниже. :friends:






_Бyдь caмoй вecёлoй и caмoй cчacтливoй,
Xopoшeй и нeжнoй и caмoй кpacивoй.
Бyдь caмoй внимaтeльнoй, caмoй любимoй,
Пpocтoй, oбaятeльнoй, нeпoвтopимoй,
И дoбpoй, и cтpoгoй, и cлaбoй, и cильнoй,
Пycть бeды yxoдят c дopoги в бeccильe.
Пycть cбyдeтcя вcё, чтo ты xoчeшь caмa.
Любви Тeбe, Вepы, Нaдeжды, Дoбpa!_

И ещё, хороших тебе людей на пути, верных друзей, и быть всегда востребованной и нужной. :good2:


----------



## OKshef

*Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой!* C превеликим удовольствием поздравляю с днем рождения! Счастья, успехов, талантливых учеников, благодарных поклонников! 


akok написал(а):


> 18 лет не каждый год исполняется


 Пусть будет каждый!


----------



## iskander-k

*Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой*Поздравляю С днём Варенья ! Совсем взрослая стала. :drinks::kiss3::blush:


----------



## Sergei

и я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. с совершенолетием *Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой *!


----------



## iolka

всем большое спасибо за поздравления:thank_you2::i-m_so_happy:

пс... кто-то получит на орехи за распространение ложной информации, даже не смотря на то, что админ.


----------



## Mila

Взгляни на небо. Там,где млечный путь,
Увидишь звезд великое скопленье,
Возьми одну из них и не забудь,
Что у тебя сегодня День Рожденья.
А я желаю тебе счастья,
Любви и в стужу и в ненастье,
И чтобы всем чертям назло
Тебе всегда во всем везло!arty:


----------



## iolka

спасибо... очень приятно


----------



## Drongo

*Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой*, А фотоотчёт с праздника будет? :girl_witch: Мы хотим... :blush:


----------



## iolka

и всё-то вам покажи... уезжала из города в пещеру Шульган-таш за 300 км... проколола колесо и потеряла колпак.. в остальном всё было замечательно:yess:


----------



## Mila

Ну, теперь уж точно отчет нужен! Что за пещеры? Надо фотки! Поделитесь впечатлениями:sun_bespectacled:


----------



## iolka

вот такие виды меня окружали




 


 







 


 


 




_Добавлено через 3 минуты 54 секунды_
*Ludmila*, ну рассказывать бесполезно.. надо быть там..... природа просто загляденье.. воздух.. горы.... бабочки тысячами..... машина в хлам.... но счастья полные штаны:girl_dance::girl_in_love:

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 53 секунды_
а сказочный эпос про стойбище для коня Шульгана (владыки подземного мира) заставляет суетиться мурашки...:mosking:


----------



## Mila

Супер. как красиво! 


Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой написал(а):


> но счастья полные штаны


Это уж точно:yahoo:


----------



## Drongo

*Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой*, Отличные кадры. :good2: А где на них ты? :victory:


----------



## iolka

я как раз снимаю:dance:


----------



## Drongo

Таинственная ты наша.


----------



## iolka

есть немного, я, в отличии от тебя, свои фотки на аватар не ставлю:tease:


----------



## akok

Красивые фотки. Требуем личную фотку на фоне скалы.


----------



## iolka

:shok:.... сори... нетюardon:

_Добавлено через 31 секунду_
и что ещё за наезды? а?


----------



## Drongo

Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой написал(а):


> есть немного, я, в отличии от тебя, свои фотки на аватар не ставлю


Да это я в юности такой. :sarcastic: 



Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой написал(а):


> и что ещё за наезды? а?


Это знаки внимания.


----------



## iolka

:focus::tease: приезжайте в гости.... я, так и быть, свожу вас в эти красивейшие места.... только чур запаски и колпаки после поездки вы включите в свою смету расходов


----------



## Drongo

Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой написал(а):


> приезжайте в гости....


Ага, ты в пещеру нас заведёшь и бросишь. :sarcastic: Лучше вы к нам. ))))


----------



## iolka

вот значит вы обо мне какого мнения:shok::swoon:


----------



## Drongo

*Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой*, О Вас, самого лучшего мнения! Это же шутка.


----------



## iolka

:whistle3:нужно, чтоб вы иногда понервничали :girl_witch:


----------



## ТроПа

В общем, не все вовремя сумели поздравить.
Поздравляю, всех благ и успехов во всём


----------



## iolka

*wise-wistful*, спасибо большое


----------



## volk1234

Да нет она заведет в пещеру и будет говорить:
неверный путь выбрали, повторите логи 

ps/ с днем рождения


----------



## Sergei

*volk1234*,


----------



## iolka

*volk1234*, ох и помучаю:spiteful::sarcastic_hand:
за поздравлялку - пасяб:wink2::thank_you2:


----------

